# Tranny and other problems



## stanzamanu12 (Nov 1, 2007)

I am not sure if anyone has ever had this problem or heard of this problem, but here goes. I own a 91 stanza xe with an automatic tranny. When I put the car in reverse and tap the gas, the rpm rises to 2000 and stays there, I have to keep my foot on the brake to stop it from taking off. It will stay at 2k until I put it in neutral or drive. Also, the gas pedal has no effect, it just stays at 2k. The tranny has also a problem when shifting from 3rd to overdrive. It will shift through all the gears with a little hesitation and lagging between gears, but very minimal, but when shifting from third to o/d it will hesitate for a second, the rpm will rise and it will finally shift really hard into o/d. When i take o/d off it no longer has this problem. Lastly, my car seems to really lack the power it used to in mainly the first two gears and it gets terrible gas mileage (imo) only 16 or less. Any ones help will be greatly appriciated. 
David


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*...Wack Stanz Trans.*

I havent heard of anything like that before in reverse behaving like that. You probably got internal damage....Yeah the trans. in the stanz is wack....igot over 175k miles on mine....and I also get terrible mpg on it. Try changen the fluid or filter....if not geta another trans....


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I hate to give bad news but it sounds like the tranny is going or gone already, you can try a flush and see if it helps.


----------

